# VirtualBox : un Tiger virtuel sur un macIntel en SnowLeo



## ccciolll (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

je souhaite utiliser VirtualBox (ou un autre) pour faire tourner un Tiger virtuel sur mon MacProIntel qui tourne avec SnowLeo actuellement.

J'ai essayé plusieurs versions de VB.
La 1.6.6 et la 3.0.14 ne semblent pas proposer d' « architecture » MacOSX.
Je les ai essayées car j'avais lu par ailleurs que les versions de VB supérieures à 3.1 ne supportent plus Tiger.

J'ai tenté aussi la 4.3.4
Là, j'arrive à créer le mac virtuel, mais ensuite, le DVD de tiger (DVD universel noir original) ne semble pas monter, j'obtiens cet écran d'erreur et plus rien : 







Comment faire ?


----------



## bompi (18 Décembre 2013)

Je déplace dans le forum Bricolo & Hackintosh, car ce n'est pas une manipulation licite (disons vaguement tolérée, quoi) et c'est vraiment du bricolage.


----------



## ccciolll (18 Décembre 2013)

J'hésitais, justement, puis je me suis dit que hackintosh c'était plutôt le bricolage sur le hard.


----------



## ccciolll (15 Janvier 2014)

Bon, un up


----------



## edd72 (15 Janvier 2014)

En fait, tu peux utiliser un Tiger pour hackintosh et le faire tourner sur un PC virtuel (donc via un Bios -mode PC-).

Parce que du DVD Tiger Retail pour Mac Intel, ça n'a jamais existé (juste des versions spécifiques sur DVD -gris- fournies avec les premiers Mac Intel).

Tu utilises quoi comme DVD de Tiger? Qui vient d'où?

(perso, ça tourne nickel avec "Mac OSX 10.4.10 (Vmware Appliance)" mais je ne peux en dire plus compte tenu du problème légal de la chose)


----------



## ccciolll (17 Janvier 2014)

Ben j'ai un DVD noir unviersel de tiger; à priori ce qui se fait de mieux dans le genre.

Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous parlez d'illégalité.
Si on a le DVD d'install, quoi d'illégal à l'utiliser ?


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2014)

Relis la licence.

Jusqu'à Lion, il est interdit par Apple de virtualiser Mac OS X Client.

Maintenant, virutaliser un OS PPC sur une machine Intel


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Relis la licence.
> 
> Jusqu'à Lion, il est interdit par Apple de virtualiser Mac OS X Client.
> 
> Maintenant, virutaliser un *OS PPC* sur une machine Intel&#8230;


Je me disais la même chose mais le DVD est supposément "universel".
Cela étant, ce n'est pas très licite mais avec Tiger, je doute que Apple soit très regardante...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je me disais la même chose mais le DVD est supposément "universel".
> Cela étant, ce n'est pas très licite mais avec Tiger, je doute que Apple soit très regardante...



Seul OS X 10.5 a été _Universal Binaries_. Le DVD "retail" de Tiger était uniquement PPC puisque les seules machines éligibles à l'upgrade étaient dotées de processeurs G3, G4 ou G5.

D'ailleurs, Apple a souvent considéré 10.4 PPC et 10.4 Intel comme deux OS X différents, avec leurs mises à jour propres. Leopard fut le seul distribué pour les deux architectures puisque dès Snow Leopard Apple abandonne le PPC.

Je précisais le cadre légal à la demande de *ccciolll*. Bien entendu que vous êtes tous des grands garçons.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2014)

Les _règles_ les mieux établies souffrent toujours la présence d'au moins une _exception_, laquelle, comme on se plaît à le dire, «confirme la règle», au sens où le caractère _singulier_ de l'exception montre que la règle a pour elle l'étendue de la _généralité_.

Cet exorde '_abscons_' étant destiné à permettre au sieur *macomaniac* d'exciper d'une _exception_ à la _règle_ établie par *Moonwalker*  sans remettre en question sa _valeur de généralité_ (circonlocutions dans lesquelles l'&#339;il acéré de *bompi*  aura instantanément détecté les contorsions infâmes de l'art diplomatique ).


Le 10 Août 2006, Apple publia la version _Universal Binary_ de «Mac OS 10.4.7 Tiger SERVER», dont le double code supportait aussi bien l'architecture des processeurs _PowerPC_ que celle des processeurs _Intel_. Quelqu'un en possession de cette rare édition serait donc en règle avec les termes de l'Apple EULA, s'il envisageait de la virtualiser sur un Mac à l'architecture de processeur Intel actuel. 

Mais cette virtualisation sur un Mac Intel, outre qu'elle implique des '_patches_' fastidieux des logiciels de _virtualisation_ comme «Parallels Desktop» ou «Vmware Fusion» qui, validée la version 'SERVER' d'un OS Intel, rejettent automatiquement une architecture d'OS antérieure à «Léopard 10.5» ; présente un intérêt des plus limité, je trouve, puisque l'environnement «Classic» propre aux déclinaisons PPC de «Tiger» n'est évidemment pas supporté par la déclinaison Intel.


Reste l'_émulation_ sur un Mac Intel récent de l'architecture en code PPC de «Mac OS 10.4.7 Tiger SERVER» : en accord également avec les termes de l'Apple EULA (version SERVER), elle offre l'avantage théorique d'un déploiement possible de l'environnement «Classic». 

Je suis parvenu à réaliser 2 formes d'_émulation_ de l'architecture de processeur PPC de «Mac OS 10.4.7 Tiger SERVER» sur mon _MacBook Pro_Early 2011_, une exploitant les ressources de «QEMU», l'autre celles de «PearPC» :



L'émulation via «QEMU» ne fonctionne qu'en ligne de commande, ce qui implique que le «Terminal» soit toujours lancé en parallèle, une invocation avec variables à rallonge dans la fenêtre d'icelui et d'ingrates procédures pour démarrer la première installation d'un Disque Dur Virtuel à partir du logiciel d'installation de «Mac OS 10.4.7 Tiger SERVER». Le problème avec cette émulation est que de très nombreuses ressources '_hardware_' échouent à être émulées, ce type de performance ne représentant que le cadet des soucis des développeurs de «QEMU» ; mais aussi l'échec du déploiement de l'environnement «Classic» suite à des lacunes de MMU - par suite de quoi l'opération n'a qu'un simple intérêt de curiosité expérimentale mais est inopérante dans la pratique.


L'émulation via «PearPC» fonctionne elle aussi en ligne de commande à partir du «Terminal» mais n'implique pas d'invocations avec variables à rallonge. Comparativement à l'émulation via «QEMU», nous obtenons une architecture complète de l'OS «Tiger» (quoique sa connexion à Internet notamment requière de fastidieux protocoles), mais cette performance étonnante souffre d'un vice absolument rédhibitoire : c'est la phénoménale lenteur exécutive de tous les processus, aussi bien au lancement (interminable) qu'au fonctionnement (où l'expression de 'lag' sonnerait comme un euphémisme flatteur).

&#9758; La seule solution raisonnable, pour quelqu'un qui veut utiliser encore cette merveille logicielle qu'est «Mac OS 10.4 Tiger» (un maximum de _richesse_ dans un maximum de _simplicité_, càd. une maximum de _beauté_), est de posséder un Mac PPC qui le supporte et de le démarrer pour utilisation (j'en possède personnellement 5 capables de faire tourner cet OS). Toute autre formule (virtualisation ou émulation) me semble *totalement dénuée de pertinence*.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Janvier 2014)

C'est à dire que dans mon cas, c'était pour répondre à un problème tellement spécifique (celui-ci pour les plus curieux) que la question de pertinence se posait déjà moins.

Bon, faut que je voie si j'ai un DVD leopard (mais je crois que j'avais juste un DVD upgrade tiger vers leo et non pas un leo complet), ou installer carrément le snowLeo (mais avec 2G de RAM, faire cohabiter un SnowLeo normal + un snowLeo virtuialisé, ça risque d'être lourd).


----------



## edd72 (25 Janvier 2014)

Bon, j'avais fait ça il y a quelques temps (Fusion sous SL):
[YOUTUBE]NhtBEkl-X8U[/YOUTUBE]

Tout ça pour dire que c'est faisable, comme indiqué ci-dessus, avec une version "hackintosh" (donc bootable par un BIOS de PC) de Tiger.


----------

